# Hunter class stabilizer setup ?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

B-Stinger 8"
Octane 8"

Both can be modified with more weight.

12" max for BHFS
5 Pin Max


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

The one that you see with the offset weight is the one I used in hunter class last year. I'm changing it over to the open class this year. Check out what Dead Center Archery has to offer......


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

How long is that stabilizer ?



Thermodude said:


> The one that you see with the offset weight is the one I used in hunter class last year. I'm changing it over to the open class this year. Check out what Dead Center Archery has to offer......
> 
> View attachment 1846166


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

This year I added ah little weight out front, but last year I was just under 12".


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

I shoot the MarXman and I use the 10" B stinger Sport Hunter Xtreme. You can add weight to it to meet your needs.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

my hunter class setup. 10" front, 8" rear stinger sport hunters


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I use the 10" Matte Black Dead Silent stabilizer, you can't go wrong with it !


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I like a 10" carbon out front and 10" carbon V bars out the back. They are IBO hunter class legal and help keep you steady.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

boiler farmer isn't that back bar farther out back than 6" .. maybe it just looks that way..


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

ASA says 12" max front, 6" max out back.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Look at doinker new asa/IBO legal sets as well. They have the mini dish on back bars (stack weight and still be legal). That's the setup I will be running this year. Can't go wrong with b stinger,dead center, strokerized and vendetta. With vendetta you get great bang for the bucks plus good amount of weights.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

mattheww1377 said:


> ASA says 12" max front, 6" max out back.



Yes it's an 8" back. IBO is a 12" diameter around from point of attachment


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Same here


KimberTac1911 said:


> Look at doinker new asa/IBO legal sets as well. They have the mini dish on back bars/QUOTE]


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I would strongly urge you to check out Dead Center Archery Products. Great product and the people are amazing.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Look at bernie control freak stabs also, I have been using one for 5 years now and I love it. Shrewd is another good option.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dead Center all the way. They can get you set up with a myriad of configurations and still keep you within the limits of the rules.


----------



## whamilton (Sep 19, 2010)

Make sure you at least give Vendetta Archery a look. They just released a setup called "smoke city" that is exactly what you are looking for!


----------

